# 66 Brake Light Switch Wiring



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

We have figured it out


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Christine said:


> We have troubleshot the brake light switch wiring. The white wire gets 12volts when the brake pedal is depressed. The other end goes to the directional switch connector. White wire goes in to the connector, and the other side is blank. The voltage has no where to go. I cannot see a loose wire hanging down anywhere. The directional switch side of the connector is a blank hole. 4 speed car, non tilt column. Pictures of new switches show no wire at that location. I am at a loss of where to look next


Nevermind. We need a new signal. I can’t delete this post?????


----------

